
Pieology Pizza is the fastest-growing restaurant chain in the U.S - MilnerRoute
http://www.businessinsider.com/pieology-pizza-business-story-and-expansion-2015-6
======
9935c101ab17a66
This reads like a paid-for press release. There's nothing substantial about
the market, the competition, the context, or even the founder of the company.

~~~
calciphus
Well, it's BI, so there's a 90% chance it's either overt stock manipulation or
a press release. They don't exactly put out many substantive articles.

